# Upgrade or keep it



## brucebanner77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a 07 420 ES SRA 4x4 on 27 zillas. I like my bike a lot. But I find myself high centered quite a bit. Now I have seen these things called "axel paddles" but I don't know much about them. My question is upgrade to a IRS type bike, check out the "axel paddles" or keep what I have??


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Really all personal preference. Some will tell you to go bigger, get IRS. Others enjoy riding the smaller honda's w/ paddles on them b/c that's just what they like.


----------

